# اسماء المواد مترجمة ومنقولة



## يوسف الغريب (7 ديسمبر 2009)

ITEM NAME اسم الصـنف

ACETALDEHYDE أسيتالديهايد
ACETAMIDE أسيتاميد
ACETANILIDE أسيتانيليد
ACETIC ACID 11% حامض خليك 11 %
ACETIC ACID glacial, 99% حامض خليك مركز (جلاشيال) 99%
ACETONE أسيتون
ACRLIC ACID MOALEIR,anhydride, ACUSOL أنهيدريد حامض أكريلك , أكيوسوم
ACRYLIC أكريليك
ACRYLIC STEARINE استيارات الأكريلات
ADRINALINE BITARTARATE ثنائى ترتارات الأدرينالين
AERSIL أيروسيل
AGAR آجار
ALCHOL ETHOXYPROPYL كحول اٍيثوكسى البروبيل
ALCHOL METHYL كحول الميثيل
ALCOHOL BENZYL كحول البنزيل
ALCOHOL CETOCETYL كحو سيتوسيتيل
ALCOHOL CETYL كحو سيتيل
ALCOHOL ETHYL 95 % كحول ايثيلى 95%
ALCOHOL ETHYL 99.9% كحول ايثيلى 99.9 %
ALCOHOL ISOPROPYL كحول أيزوبروبيل
ALCOHOL METHOXYPROPYL كحول ميثوكس البروبيل
ALCOHOL n - BUTYL كحول البيوتيل
ALCOHOL n - PROPYL كحول البروبيل
ALCOHOL POLYVINYL كحول بولى فينيل
ALCOHOL RED methylated كحول أحمر
ALGIN ألجين
ALKYDE GREEK ألكيد يونانى
ALKYL BENZEN,linear ألكيد بنزين خطى
ALUMINIUM HYDROXIDE هيدروكسيد ألومنيوم
ALUMINIUM OXIDE أكسيد ألومنيوم
ALUMINIUM PASTE عجينة الألومنيوم
ALUMINIUM POTASSIUM SULPHATE كبريتات الألومنيوم البوتاسيوم
ALUMINIUM SILICATE سيليكات الألومنيوم
ALUMINIUM SILICATE تراب تبييض تراب تبييض
ALUMINIUM SULPHATE, 18 hydrate كبريتات ألومنيوم
AMMONIA GAS, ANHYDROUS AMMONIA أمونيا , غاز النشادر
AMMONIATED MERCURY راسب أبيض
AMMONIUM ACETATE خلات الأمونيوم
AMMONIUM BICARBONATE بيكربونات الأمونيوم
AMMONIUM BICHROMATE بيكرومات الأمونيوم
AMMONIUM CARBONATE كربونات الأمونيوم
AMMONIUM CHLORIDE كلوريد الأمونيوم
AMMONIUM HYDROXIDE هيدروكسيد الأمونيوم
AMMONIUM MOLYBDATE موليبدات الأمونيوم
AMMONIUM NITRATE نترات الأمونيوم
AMMONIUM OXALATE أكسالات الأمونيوم
AMMONIUM PERSULPHATE أمونيوم بيرسلفات
AMMONIUM PHOSPHATE, dibasic ثنائى فوسفات امونيوم
AMMONIUM PHOSPHATE, monobasic, MAP أحادى فوسفات الأمونيوم
AMMONIUM SULPHATE كبريتات الأمونيوم
AMMONIUM THIOSULPHATE ثيو فوسفات الأمونيوم
AMPERRIUM HYDROCHLORIDE هيدروكلوريد أمبريليام
AMPICILLIN أمبيسبلين
AMPROLIUM أمبروليم
ANALGINE أنالجين
ANILINE أنيلين
ANILINE HCl هيدروكلوريد أنيلين
ANILINE SULPHATE كبريتات أنيلين
ANIONIC RESIN أنيون راتنج للمياة
ANROFLOKSASINE أنفولوكساسين
ANTHRANILIC ACID حامض الأنثرانيليك
ANTI SCALING مانع تكوين قشرة
ANTIEMULSIFIER كاسر مستحلب
ANTIFUNGUS مضاد طحالب
ANTIMONIUM SULPHIDE كبريتيد الأنتيمونيوم
ANTIMONY METAL أنتيمون معدن
ANTIMONY OXIDE أكسيد الأنتيمون
ANTIOXIDENT مضاد أكسدة
ASCORBIC ACID حامض الأسكوربيك
ASPARTAME أسبارتام
AVICELL أفيسيل
BARIUM CARBONATE كربونات الباريوم
BARIUM CHLORIDE كلوريد الباريوم
BARIUM SULPHATE كبريتات الباريوم
BENZALKONIUM CHLORIDE كلوريد البنزالكونيوم
BENZOIC ACID حامض بنزويك
BENZOTHIAZYL DISULPHIDE, MBTS ثنائى كبريتيد البنزوثيازول
BICYANAMIDE بايسياناميد
BIRM بيرم
BLUE PIRRELS حبيبات زرقاء
BORAX, SODIUM BORATE بوراكس , بورات الصوديوم
BORIC ACID حامض البوريك
BORON METAL بورون معدن
BUTOMINE زفت
BUTTER زبدة - سمن
BUTYL ACRYLATE أكريلات البيوتيل
BUTYL GLYCOL بيوتيل جليكول
BUTYL HYDROXY ANISOLE, BHA BHA,بيوتيل هيدروكسى انيسول 
BUTYL HYDROXY TOLUINE, BHT BHT, بيوتيل هيدروكسى تولوين
BUTYL PARABEN بيوتي بارابين
CABENDAZIM كابندازيم
CACAO, dark كاكاو غامق
CACAO, light كاكاو فاتح
CALCIUM CARBIDE كربيد الكالسيوم
CALCIUM CARBONATE, natural كربونات الكالسيوم الطبيعية
CALCIUM CARBONATE, ppt كربونات الكالسيوم المرسبة
CALCIUM CASEINATE كازينات الكالسيوم
CALCIUM CHLORIDE,dihydrate كلوريد الكالسيوم أحادى
CALCIUM CITRATE سترات الكالسيوم
CALCIUM FLOURIDE فلوريد الكالسيوم
CALCIUM GLUCONATE جلوكونات الكالسيوم
CALCIUM GLUTAMATE جلوتامات الكالسيوم
CALCIUM HYDROXIDE, natural هيدروكسيد الكالسيوم الطبيعية
CALCIUM HYDROXIDE, ppt. هيدروكسيد الكالسيوم المرسبة
CALCIUM HYPOCHLORITE, 25% هيبوكلوريت الكالسيوم 25 %
CALCIUM HYPOCHLORITE, 65% هيبوكلوريت الكالسيوم 65%
CALCIUM NITRATE, anhydrous نترات الكالسيوم, لامائى
CALCIUM NITRATE, pentahydrated نترات الكالسيوم, مائى
CALCIUM PHOSPHATE, dibasic, anhydrous ثتائى فوسفات الكالسيوم, لامائى
CALCIUM PHOSPHATE, dibasic, dihydrated ثتائى فوسفات الكالسيوم, مائى
CALCIUM PHOSPHATE, monobasic, anhydrous أحادى فوسفات كالسيوم, لامائى
CALCIUM PHOSPHATE, monobasic, monohydrate أحادى فوسفات كالسيوم, مائى
CALCIUM PHOSPHATE, tribasic, natural ثلاثى فوسفات الكالسيوم, الطبيعية
CALCIUM PHOSPHATE, tribasic, ppt. ثلاثى فوسفات الكالسيوم, المرسبة
CALCIUM PROPIONATE بروبيونات الكالسيوم
CALCIUM STEARATE استيارات الكالسيوم
CALCIUM SULPHATE كبريتات كالسيوم
CALLOPHONY, GUM RESIN قلوفونية, رجينة نباتى
CARBENDAZIN كاربينديازين
CARBIMAZOLE كاربيمازول
CARBON BLACK كربون أسود
CARBON DIOXIDE ثانى أكسيد الكربون
CARBOXY METHYL CELLULOSE, CMC كاربوكسى ميثيل سيليولوس, CMC
CARLANDZIM كارلاندذين
CAROTENE - B كاروتين - ب
CARRAGINANE كاراجينان
CATIONIC RESIN كاتيون راتنج للمياة
CELVESO - 9, C- 9 سيلفيسو - مذيب C-9
CERIUM OXIDE أكسيد سيريوم
CHLOR 90% كلور 90%
CHLORINE كلورين
CHLORO PARAFIN كلورو بارافين
CHLOROCYANIC ACID حامض كلوروسيانيك
CHLOROFORM كلوروفورم
CHLOROPROPYLENE OXIDE, EPI CHLOROHYDRATE أكسيد كلورو بروبيلين
CHLOROTETRACYCLINE كلورو تيترا سيكلين
CHOLINE BI TARTARATE ثنائى تارتارات الكولين
CHOLISTINE SULPHATE كبريتات الكولستين
CHROME YELLOW أصفر كروم ( لون )
CHROMIC ACID أكسيد كروم
CIPROFLOXACINE HYDROCHLORIDE هيدروكلوريد سيبروفلاكساسين
CITAMIDE سيداميد
CITRAMIDE سيدراميد
CITRIC ACID, anhydrous حامض ستريك, لامائى
CITRIC ACID, monohydrate حامض ستريك, مائى
CLINDAMYCINE HYDROCHLORIDE هيدروكلوريد كلينداميسين
CLOPIDOL كلوبيدول
COBALT CHLORIDE كلوريد كوبلت
COBALT LIQUID سائل الكوبلت
COBALT SULPHATE كبريتات كوبلت
COCOA BUTTER زبدة الكاكاو
COCOA BUTTER SUBSTITUTE SUPER بديل زبدة الكاكاو
COCOAMIDE كوكاميد
COCONUT جوز هند
COFILL كوفيل
COLISTIN SUPHATE كبريتات كوليستين
COLLINE BITARTARATE ثنائى ترترات الكولين
COLLODION كولوديون
COLOR BLUE لون أزرق
COLOR CURCUMIN لون الكرومين
COLOR GLASS,automotive لون شفاف
COLOR GREEN لون أخضر
COLOR ORANGE لون برتقالى
COLOR RED لون أحمر
COLOR VIOLT لون بنفسجى
COLOR YELLOW لون أصفر
COPOLYMER كوبوليمر
COPPER OXODE, black أكسيد النحاس أسود
CORREP نحاس
CORROSION INHIBITOR مانع تآكل
CRAB SHELL كرباشيل
CROSS CARAMELLOSE SODIUM لون سائل
CUPPRIC SULPHATE, anhydrous كبريتات النحاس لامائية
CUPPRIC SULPHATE, heptahydrate كبريتات النحاس المائية
CUPRIC PHOSPHATE فوسفات نحاس
CYANURIC ACID حامض سيانوريك
CYCLOHEXANONE سيكلوهكسانون
DERMATOL درماتول
DESPERSING AGENT 
DETOL ديتول مطهر
DEXTROS MONOHYDRATE دكستروز مائى
DEXTROSE ديكستروز
DIAPHRINE HYDROCHLORIDE هيدروكلوريد ديافرين
DIARYLDISULPHIDES(STRUKTOL GR 100) 
DIBUTYL GLYCOL ثنائى بيوتيل جليكول
DIBUTYL PHTHALATE ثنائى فثالات البيوتيل
DICHLOROBENZENE - m ميتا كلورو بنزين
DICHLOROBENZENE - o أورثو كلورو بنزين
DICHLOROBENZENE - p بارا كلورو بنزين
DICHLOROZYL دايكلوروزيل
DIETHANOLAMINE ثتائى اٍيثانول أمين
DIGLYCOLAMINE ثنائى جليكول أمين
DIMETHYL DISULPHATE ثنائى كبريات الميثيل
DIMETHYL DISULPHIDE ثنائى كبريتيد الميثيل
DIMETHYL GLYCOL ثنائى ميثيل جليكول
DIMETHYL SULPHATE كبريتات ثتائى الميثيل
DIMETHYL SULPHOXIDE سلفوكسيد ثتائى الميثيل
DIOCTYL PHTHALATE ثنائى فثالات الأوكتيل
DIPHENYL GUANIDINE, DPG DPG, ثتائى فينيل جواندين
DIPROPYLENE GLYCOL ثنائى بروبيلين جليكول
DOXYCYCLINE دوكسيسيللين
DOXYCYCLINE HCL هيدروكلوريد دوكسيسيكللين
DRIER CALCIUM مجفف كالسيوم
DRIER COBALT, ( COBALT NAPHTHANATE ) نفثانات الكوبلت ( مجفف الكوبلت)
DRIER LEAD مجفف رصاص
DRIER MANGANESE مجفف منجنيز
DRIER PENTON مجفف بينتون
DRIER ZERCONIUM مجفف زيركونيوم
DRIER ZINC مجفف زنك
EGG زلال بيض
EPIOPCOFFINE 
EPOXY إيبوكسى
ERBIUM OXIDE أكسيد بيريوم
ERYTHROMYCINE THIOSULPHATE ثيوكبريتات اٍريثروميسين
ETAMYSYLATE, (ETHAMSYLATE) ايتاميسيلات
ETHER اٍيثير
ETHYL ACETATE خلات الاٍيثيل
ETHYL GLYCOL اٍيثيل جليكول
ETHYL MALTOL اٍيثيل مالتول
ETHYL VANILLIN ايثيل فانيلين ( روح الفانيليا )
ETHYL-2 HEXANOL ايثيل 2 هيكسانول
ETHYLENE DIAMINE TETRA ACETIC ACID EDTA ,اٍيديتا
ETHYLENE DIAMINE TETRA ACETIC ACID, tetrasodium EDTA , ايديتا الملح الصوديومى
ETHYLENE DIAMINE TETRA ACETIC, EDTA,DISODIUM EDTA, 2 Na ايديتا الملح الصوديومى
ETHYLENE DICHLORIDE ثنائى كلوريد الايثيلين
ETHYLENE GLYCOL, di ثتائى ايثلين جليكول
ETHYLENE GLYCOL, mono أحادى ايثلين جليكول
ETHYLENE GLYCOL, tri ثلاثى ايثلين جليكول
ETHYLENE OXIDE أكسيد إيثيلين
FAST GREEN لون أخضر فاست
FERRIC CHLORIDE, hexahydrate كلوريد الحديديك
FERRIC CHLORIDE, solution 40% كلوريد الحديديك, محلول 40%
FERRIC SULPHATE كبريتات الحديديك
FERRIC SULPHATE, solution 40% كبريتات الحديديك, محلول 40%
FERROUS FUMARATE فيوميرات الحديدوز
FERROUS IRON REAGENT كاشف الحديدوز
FERROUS OXIDE أكسيد حديدوز
FERROUS SULPHATE, heptahydrate كبريتات الحديدوز, مائى
FERROUS SULPHATE, monohydrate كبريتات الحديدوز, أحادىالتبلور
FERROZINE فيروزين
FIBER GLASS فيبر جلاس
FILLER مادة ماليئة
FILTER AID مساعد ترشيح
FLAVOR INHANSER معزز طعم
FORMALDHYDE فومالديهيد ( فورمالين)
FORMIC ACID, 85% حامض الفورميك 85%
FUMARIC ACID حامض الفيوماريك
FURFURAL فيرفورال
GAMALACA جملكة
GENTAMYCIN جينتاميسين
GENTAMYCINE SULPHATE STERILE كبريتات جينتاميسين
GLUCO D. LACTOSE جلوكو لاكتوز
GLUCONIC ACID حامض جلوكونيك
GLUTALDHYDE جلوتالديهيد
GLUTAMIC ACID حامض جلوتاميك
GLUTARALDEHYDE جلوتارالديهايد
GLYCEROL MONO STEARATE, G.M.S G.M.Sأحادى استيارات الجلسرين
GLYCEROL, GLRYCERINE جلسرين
GLYCINE جليسين
H2S CAPTURE(EX CAPTURE) EX CAPTURE - صياد H2S
HARD CARBON RESIN راتنج الكربون
HEXAMINE هيكسامين
HEXANE هيكسان
HOMOPOLYMER هوموبوليمر
HUMIC ACID حامض هيوميك
HYDRAZINE HYDRATED, 100% هيدرازين مائى 100%
HYDRAZINE HYDRATED, 24% هيدرازين مائى 24%
HYDRAZINE HYDRATED, 80% هيدرازين مائى 80%
HYDROCHLORIC ACID(25%-37%) حامض هيدروكلوريك
HYDROFLORIC ACID حامض هيدروفلوريك
HYDROGEN PEROXIDE 50% ماء أكسجين 50%
HYDROQUINONE هيدروكينون
HYDROXY PROPYL CELLULOSE هيدركسي بروبيل سيلليلوز
ICHTHAMMOL BASE اكتيول
IODINE يود معدنى
IRON AMMONIUM CITRATE سترات الحديد النشادرية
IRON OXIDE , magnetized أكسيد حديد ممغنط
IRON OXIDE BLACK أكسيد الحديد أسود
IRON OXIDE BROWN أكسيد حديد بنى
IRON OXIDE RED أكسيد حديد أحمر
IRON OXIDE YELLOW أكسيد حديد أصفر
ISOBUTYL ACETATE خلات أيزوبيوتيل
ISOBUTYL ALCOHOL كحول أيزوبيوتيل
ISOPROPYL ACETATE خلات أيزوبروبيل
ISOPROPYL ALCHOL كحول أيزوبروبيل
ISOPROPYLENE OXIDE أكسيد أيزوبروبيلين
KEROSINE ODOURLESS كيروسين عديم الرائحة
KOALIN HEAVY كوالين ثقيل
KOALIN light كوالين خفيف
KOSMCOL كوزماكول
LACTIC ACID حامض لاكتيك
LACTOSE لاكتوز
LANOLIN, anhydrous لانولين لامائى
LECITHIN ليثييسين
LEGOCAINE BASE لوكوكايين
LEVAMISOLE ليفاميسين
LINCOMYCINE HYDROCHLORIDE هيدروكلوريد لينومايسين
LIOMICYN SULPHATE كبريتات ليومايسين
LIPOLASE , enzyme ليبولاس انزيم
LITHIUM CARBONATE كربونات الليثيوم
LITHIUM HYDROXIDE هيدروكسيد الليثيوم
LITHOPONE ليثيبون
LITHYENE ليثسين
MADEROMYCINE AMMONIUM مانديرومايسين نشادر
MAGNESIUM CARBONATE, ppt., light كربونات الماغنيسيوم المرسبة الخفيفة
MAGNESIUM CARBONATE, natural, MAGNESITE كربونات الماغنيسيوم الطبيعية ماجنيزيت
MAGNESIUM CARBONATE, ppt., heavy كربونات الماغنيسيوم المرسبة الثقيلة
MAGNESIUM CHLORIDE, hexahydrate كلوريد الماغنيسيوم
MAGNESIUM CITRATE سترات الماغنيسيوم
MAGNESIUM GLUCONATE جلوكونات الماغنيسيوم
MAGNESIUM OXIDE, natural أكسيد الماغنيسيوم الطبيعى
MAGNESIUM OXIDE, ppt., heavy أكسيد الماغنيسيوم المرسب الثقيل
MAGNESIUM OXIDE, ppt., light أكسيد الماغنيسيوم المرسب الخفيف
MAGNESIUM STEARATE MAGNESIUM STEARATE ستياريت ماغنيسيوم
MAGNESIUM SULPHATE, monohydrate كبريتات الماغنيسيوم مائى(أحادى)
MAGNESIUM SULPHATE,anhydrous سلفات الماغنيسيوم لامائى
MAGNESIUM SULPHATE,heptahydrate كبريتات الماغنيسيوم مائى(ملح انجليزى)
MAGNTA FLOCK ماجينتا فلوك
MAIZE STARCH نشا الذرة
MALEIC RESIN راتنج الماليك
MALTOL مالتول
MANETHOL مانيتول
MANGANESE CHLORIDE كلوريد المنجنيز
MANGANESE SULPHATE,anhydrous كبريتات المنجنيزلامائى
MANGANESE SULPHATE,heptahydrate كبريتات المنجنيز مائى (ملح انجليزى)
MANGANESE SULPHATE,monohydrate كبريتات المنجنيز أحادى مائى(ماء التبلور)
MANGANESE TETRAOXIDE رابع أكسيد المنجنيز
MEBEDAZOL ميبيدازول
MELAMINE ميلامين
MENTHOL CRYSTAL منتول كريستال
MERCURIC CHLORIDE كلوريد الزئبقيك
MERCURIC IODIDE يوديد الزئبقيك
MERCURIC OXIDE, red أكسيد الزئبقيك أحمر
MERCURIC OXIDE, yellow أكسيد الزئبقيك أصفر
MERCURIC SULPHATE كبريتات الزئبقيك
MERCUROUS IODIDE أكسيد الزئبقوز
MERCUROUS SULPHATE كبريتات الزئبقوز
MERCURY METAL زئبق معدن
METHIOINNE, DL ميثونين
METHOXY PROPYL ACETATE خلات ميثوكسى البروبيل
METHYL ACETATE أسيتات ميثيل
METHYL DI ETHANOLAMINE, (MDEA) ميثيل ثنائى ميثانول أمين, (MDEA)
METHYL ETHYL KETONE, MEK MEKميثيل اٍيثيل كيتون
METHYL ISOBUTYL KETONE, MIBK MIBK ميثيل ايزوبيوتيل كيتون
METHYL PARABEN ميثيل بارابين
METHYLENE CHLORIDE ميثيلين كلوريد
MILK full cream لبن كامل الدسم
MILK منزوع الدسم لبن منزوع الدسم
MINERAL STABILIZER مثبت معدنى
MOLOCHARSIFE 
MOLYBDATE 3 REAGENT كاشف الموليبدات 3
MOLYBDIC ACID حامض الموليبيدات
MONOCHLOROBENZENE أحادى كلورو بنزين
MONOETHANOLAMINE أحادى اٍيثانولامين ( مونو اٍيثانولامين )
MONOPROPYLENE GLYCOL أحادى بروبيلين جليكول
n - BUTYL ACETATE خلات البيوتيل
n - PROPYL ACETATE خلات البيوتيل
NAPLTHALLENE balls نفثالين بلى
NAPLTHALLINE crude نفثالين خام غير نقي
NAPLTHALLINE SCALS نفثالين قشور نقي
NEOMYCIN SULPHATE كبريتات نيومايسين
NESSLER's REAGENT كاشف نسلر
NICKEL CHLORIDE كلوريد نيكل
NICKEL MOLBIDNIUM موليبيدات نيك
NITRA VER - 6 NITRATE REAGENT كاشف نترات نيرا فير 6
NITRI VER 3 REAGENT كاشف نيرا فير 3
NITRIC ACID 55% حامض نيتريك 55%
NONYL PHENOL ETHOXYLATE نونيل فينول اٍيثوكسيلات
NONYLPHENOL, n-9 نونيل فينول ن 9
NPK, NITROGEN PHOSPHOROUS POTASSIUM, NPK
OIL ADDITIVES إضافات زيوت
OIL OF CASTOR زيت الخروع
OIL OF COTTONSEED زيت حبة القطن
OIL OF JOJOBA زيت الهوهوبا
OIL OF MAIZ زيت ذرة
OIL OF MENTHOL زيت النعناع
OIL OF MIXTURE زيت خليط زيت خليط
OIL OF OLIVE زيت الزيتون
OIL OF PARAFFIN زيت البارافين
OIL OF PERGAMOT زيت البرجاموت
OIL OF PINE زيت الصنوبر
OIL OF SOYA زيت صويا
OIL OF STEARINE زيت ستيارين
OIL OF THILLER زيت ثيللر
OIL OF TRANSFORMER زيت موصل للكهرباء
OIL OF الحزام الساخن زيت الحزام الساخن
OIL OF جرجير زيت الجرجير
OIL OF حبة البركة زيت حبة البركة
OIL OF عباد شمس زيت عباد شمس
OLEIC ACID حامض الأوليك
OXALIC ACID حامض الأوكساليك
OXYGEN أكسجين
OXYTETRACYCLINE BASE أوكسيتيتراسيكيلين قاعدة
OXYTETRACYCLINE HCL هيدروكلوريد أوكسيتيتراسيكيلين
PACITRAN, ZINC SALT باسيتران زنك
PAKALIT باكالايت
PANI REAGENT كاشف بانى
PARA TOLUENE SULPHONIC ACID حامض بارا تولوين سلفونيك
PARAFORMALDEHYDE بارا فورمالديهيد
PARALDEHYDE بارالديهيد
PECTINE بكتين
PENTANE بنتان
PENTON بنتون
PERCHLOROETHANE بيركلورويثان
PERCHLOROETHYLENE بيركلورواٍيثيلين
PEROXIDE مصلب للصوف الزجاجى
PETROLIUM COAL فحم بترولى
PHENOL crystals فينول بللورات
PHOSPHO MOLYBEDATE ACID حامض فوسفوموليبيدات
PHOSPHORIC ACID 85%, food grade حامض فوسفوريك 85% غذائى
PHOSPHORIC ACID 85%, tech. grade حامض فوسفوريك 85% صناعى
PHTHALIC ACID حامض الفثاليك
PHTHALIC ANHYDRIDE حامض الفثاليك اللامائى
PHTHALO CHROME GREEN لون أخضر فيثالو كروم
PIGMENT SULPHATED BLACK صبغة كبريتية سوداء
PIGMENT SULPHATED BROWN صبغة كبريتية بنية
PIGMENT SULPHATED GOLDI صبغة كبريتية ذهبية
PIGMENT SULPHATED كحلى صبغة كبريتية كحلى
PIGMENT, (WATER BASE) صبغات مائية
PIPERIDINE PENTAMETHYLENE DITHIOCARBAMARE بيبريدين بنتاميثيلين داى ثيوكاربامار
PLASDONE, (POVIDONE / PVPK17) بوفيدون, بلاسدون
PLASTIC POLYETHYLENE بلاستيك بولى ايثلين
PLASTIC POLYPROPOLINE بلاستيك بولى بروبيلاين
POLY ALUMINIUM CHLORIDE بولي كلوريد الألومنيوم
POLY RETAN بولى ريتان
POLY SORBATE بولى سوربات
POLYESTER بوليستر
POLYETHYLENE بولى ايثيلين
POLYETHYLENE GLYCOL 1000 بولى اٍيثيلين جليكول 1000
POLYETHYLENE GLYCOL 1500 بولى اٍيثيلين جليكول 1500
POLYETHYLENE GLYCOL 400 بولى اٍيثيلين جليكول 400
POLYETHYLENE GLYCOL 4000 بولى اٍيثيلين جليكول 4000
POLYETHYLENE GLYCOL 600 بولى اٍيثيلين جليكول 600
POLYETHYLENE GLYCOL 6000 بولى اٍيثيلين جليكول 6000
POLYPROPYLENE GLYCOL بولى بروبيلتن جليكول
POLYURETHANE SOLVENTS مذيبات الاسفنج مذيبات الاسفنج
POLYVINYL ACETATE, PVA خلات بولى فينيل
POLYVINYL CHLORIDE(PVC) PVC
POTASSIUM CARBONATE كربونات البوتاسيوم
POTASSIUM CHLORIDE كلوريد البوتاسيوم
POTASSIUM CITRATE, dibasic ثنائى سترات البوتاسيوم
POTASSIUM CITRATE, monobasic أحادى سترات البوتاسيوم
POTASSIUM CITRATE, tribasic, anhydrous ثلاثى سترات البوتاسيوم اللامائية
POTASSIUM CITRATE, tribasic, monohydrate ثلاثى سترات البوتاسيوم المائية
POTASSIUM DICHROMATE بيكرومات البوتاسيوم
POTASSIUM FERRICYANIDE فيريسيانيد البوتاسيوم
POTASSIUM FERROCYANIDE فيروسيانيد البوتاسيوم
POTASSIUM HYDROXIDE هيدروكسيد البوتاسيوم
POTASSIUM IODATE أيودات البوتاسيوم
POTASSIUM IODIDE يوديد البوتاسيوم
POTASSIUM MANGANTE منجانات البوتاسيوم
POTASSIUM NITRATE نترات البوتاسيوم
POTASSIUM OXALATE أوكسالات البوتاسيوم
POTASSIUM PERMANGANTE برمنجانات البوتاسيوم
POTASSIUM PHOSPHATE dibasic ثنائى فوسفات البوتاسيوم
POTASSIUM PHOSPHATE, monobasic أحادى فوسفات البوتاسيوم
POTASSIUM PHOSPHATE, tribasic ثلاثى فوسفات البوتاسيوم
POTASSIUM SILICATE سيليكات البوتاسيوم
POTASSIUM SORBATE سوربات البوتاسيوم
POTASSIUM SULPHATE كبريتات البوتاسيوم
POTASSIUM TARTARATE تارتارات البوتاسيوم
POTASSIUM THIOCYANATE ثيوسيانات البوتاسيوم
POTASSIUM THIOSULPHATE ثيوكبريتات البوتاسيوم
PREVENTAL بريفينتال
PROPIONIC ACID حامض بروبيونيك
PROPYL PARABEN بروبيل البروبان
PROPYLENE DICHLORIDE ثتائى كلوريد البروبيلين
PROPYLENE ETHANE بروبيلين ايثان
PUMPTIN KERNELS 
QUAD كواد
QUATERNARY AMINE أمين رباعى
QUATERNARY AMMONIUM CHLORIDE 80% رابع كلوريد الأمونيوم 80%
QUATERNARY AMMONIUM CHLORIDE 80% رابع كلوريد الأمونيوم 50%
QUININE HYDROCHLORIDE هيدروكلوريد الكينين
REGINA,tec. رجينة صناعى
RESIN ALEPHATIC صمغ أليفاتيك
RESIN ALKYD صمغ أروماتيك
RESIN AROMATIC صمغ فيوران
RESIN FURAN راتنج فيوران
RESIN OF HYDROCARBON راتنج هيدروكاربون
RESIN OF MELAMINE FORMALDEHYDE راتنج ميلامين فورمالديهيد
RESIN OF PHENOL FORMALDEHYDE راتنج فينول فومالديهيد
RESIN PHENOL راتنج الفينول
RIFAMPICIN ريفامبيسين
SALICILIC ACID حامض ساليسيليك
SALINOMYCINE سالينومايسين
SAVINASE, enzyme اٍنزيم سافينيز
SELENIUM METAL سيلينيوم معدن
SILICON DIOXIDE ppt ثانى أكسيد السيليكون
SILVER NITRATE نترات الفضة
SILVER SULPHATE كبريتات الفضة
SODIUM ACETATE, trihydrate خلات صوديوم مائية
SODIUM ACETATE,anydrous خلات الصوديوم لا مائية
SODIUM ACID PYRO PHOSPHATE SAPP
SODIUM ALGINATE ألجينات الصوديوم
SODIUM ALUMINIUM PHOSPHATE فوسفات صوديوم ألومنيوم
SODIUM ALUMINIUM SILICATE سيليكات الألومنيوم الصوديومى
SODIUM BENZOATE بنزوات الصوديوم
SODIUM BICARBONATE بيكربونات الصوديوم
SODIUM BICHROMATE بيكرومات الصوديوم
SODIUM CARBONATE,anhydrous كربونات الصوديوم لا مائية
SODIUM CARBONATE,decahydrate كربونات الصوديوم مائية
SODIUM CASEINATE كازينات الصوديوم
SODIUM CHLORIDE كلوريد الصوديوم
SODIUM CITRATE LACTATE SCL
SODIUM CITRATE, dibasic ثتائى سترات الصوديوم
SODIUM CITRATE, monobasic أحادى سترات الصوديوم
SODIUM CITRATE, tribasic, anhydrous ثلاثى سترات الصوديوم اللامائية
SODIUM CITRATE, tribasic, dihydrate ثلاثى سترات الصوديوم 2 ماء تبلور
SODIUM CITRATE, tribasic, pentahydrate ثلاثى سترات الصوديوم 5 ماء تبلور
SODIUM DIACETATE ثنائى أسيتات صوديوم
SODIUM DICHLORO ISO CYANORATE (SANITON) ثنائى كلوروايزوسيانات الصوديوم(سانيتون)
SODIUM EDETATE, di ثنائى ايديتات الصوديوم
SODIUM FLUORIDE فلوريد الصوديوم
SODIUM FORMATE فورمات الصوديوم
SODIUM GLUCONATE جلوكونات الصوديوم
SODIUM GLUTAMATE,monohydrate جلوتامات الصوديوم
SODIUM HEXAMETAPHOSPHATE هكساميتا فوسفات الصوديوم
SODIUM HYDROSULPHITE (BISULPHITE) هيدروسلفيت الصوديوم(بودرة سلخ)
SODIUM HYDROXIDE هيدروكسيد الصوديوم
SODIUM HYPOCHLORITE هيبوكلويت الصوديوم
SODIUM LAURYL ETHER SULPHATE كبريتات لوريل اٍيثير الصوديوم
SODIUM LAURYL SULPHATE كبريتات لوريل الصوديوم
SODIUM LEGNO SULPHATE ليجنو كبريتات الصوديوم
SODIUM META BISULPHITE ميتابيسلفيت الصوديوم
SODIUM METAL الصوديوم معدن
SODIUM METASILICATE ميتا سيليكات الصوديوم
SODIUM MOLYBDATE موليبيدات الصوديوم
SODIUM NITRITE نتريت الصوديوم
SODIUM PERBORATE, tetrahydrate بيربورات الصوديوم
SODIUM PHOSPHATE, dibasic, anhydrous ثنائى فوسفات الصوديود اللامائى
SODIUM PHOSPHATE, dibasic, dihydrate ثنائى فوسفات الصوديود 2 ماء تبلور
SODIUM PHOSPHATE, dibasic, dodicahydrate ثنائى فوسفات الصوديود 12 ماء تبلور
SODIUM PHOSPHATE, monobasic, dihydrate أحادى فوسفات الصوديود 2 ماء تبلور
SODIUM PHOSPHATE, monobasic, petahydrate أحادى فوسفات الصوديود 5 ماء تبلور
SODIUM PHOSPHATE, tribasic, dodicahydrate ثلاثى فوسفات الصوديود 12 ماء تبلور
SODIUM POLYACRYLATE بولى أكريلات الصوديوم
SODIUM POTASSIUM TARTRATE ترترات الصوديوم - البوتاسيوم
SODIUM PROPIONATE بربيونات الصوديوم
SODIUM SELENITE سيلينيت الصوديوم
SODIUM SILICATE سيليكات الصوديوم
SODIUM STARCH GLUCOLATE جلوكونات نشا الصوديوم
SODIUM SULPHATE,anhydrous كبريتات الصوديوم لامائى
SODIUM SULPHATE,decahydrate كبريتات الصوديوم مائية
SODIUM SULPHIDE كبريتيت الصوديوم
SODIUM SULPHITE كبريتيد الصوديوم
SODIUM TARTARATE ترتارات الصوديوم
SODIUM THIOSULPHATE,pentahydrate صوديوم ثيوسلفات
SODIUM TOLUENE SULPHONATE,(STS) STS
SOLVENT مذيب
SOLVENT CRESOL كيروسول مذيب
SOLVENT NAPHTHA ألنفثا مذيب
SOLVENT TX مذيب TX
SOLVESSO سولفيسو مذيب
SORBIC ACID حامض السوربيك
SORBITOL سوربيتول
SOYA LYSTEN صوياليستين
SQUALONE سكوالون
STANNIC CHLORIDE كلوريد القصديريك
STANNIC SULPHATE كبريتات القصديريك
STANNOUS CHLORIDE كلوريد القصديروز
STANNOUS SULPHATE كبريتات القصديروز
STEARIC ACID, 3P حامض استياريك ضغط 3
STEARIC ACID,1 P حامض استياريك ضغط 1
STEARIC ACID,2 P حامض استياريك ضغط 2
STREPTOMYCIN ستريبتومايسين
STRUKTOL A - 82 ستراكتول
STYRENE اٍستيارين
SUGAR سكر
SULPHADEMEDINE SODIUM سالفاديميدين الصوديوم
SULPHADIAZINE سالفاديامايزين
SULPHADIMETINE SULPHATE سلفاديميتين كبريتات
SULPHADIMIDINE سالفاديميدين
SULPHAGUANIDINE سلفاجواندين
SULPHAKETOKZALINE SODIUM سلفاكيتوكزالين صوديوم
SULPHAMIC ACID حامض السلفاميك
SULPHANILAMIDE سلفانيلاميد
SULPHIDE 1 REAGENT كاشف كبريتيد 1
SULPHIDE 2 REAGENT كاشف كبريتيد 2
SULPHOLANE سالفولان
SULPHONIC ACID حامض السلفونيك
SULPHUR, agriculture كبريت زراعى
SULPHUR, ppt. كبريت مرسب
SULPHURIC ACID حامض الكبريتيك
SUNSET YELLOW E 110 صنسيت لون أصفر 110
TANNIC ACID حامض تانيك
TERTIAL BUTYL HYDRAQUNONE, (TBHQ) رابع بيوتيلهيدروكينون (TBHQ)
TETRACHLOROETHANE تيترا كلورو اٍيثان
TETRACHLOROETHYLENE تيترا كلورو اٍيثيلين
TETRAHYDROFURAN تيترا هيدروفيوران
TETRAMETHYL THIURAM DISULPHIDE, TMTD تيترا ميثيل ثيريام داي سلفيد, TMTD
TEXAPONE تكسابون
THICKNER, (FATLY AMINE ACID) متخن ( حامض أمينى ), زيادة الكثافة
THIOUREA ثيوريا
THYMOL ثايمول
TINUVIN تينوفين
TITANIUM DIOXIDE, rutile أكسيد التيتانيوم, روتايل
TITANIUM DIOXIDE,anatase أكسيد التيتانيوم, أناتاس
TOLUENE تولوين
TRICHLORO ISOCYANURIC ACID تراكلورو حامض أيزوسيانوريك
TRICHLOROETHANE ثلاثى كلورو اٍيثان
TRICHLOROETHYLENE ثلاثى كلورو اٍيثيلين
TRIETHANOLAMINE ثلاثى اٍيثانول أمين
TRIETHYLENE GLYCOL ثلاثى اٍيثيلين جليكول
TWEEN 60 توين 60
TWEEN 80 توين 80
TYLOSE تيلوز
TYLOSE TARTARTE ترتارات التيلوز
TYLOSIN تايلوزين
TYLOSINE PHOSPHATE فوسفات تايلوزين
ULTRAMARINE BLUE أزرق آلترا مارين
UREA يوريا
UREAFORMALDEHYDE يوريافورمالديهيد
VANILLIN فانيلين
VASELINE فازلين
VITAMIN A OILY فيتامين أ زيتى
VITAMIN B1 فيتامين ب1
VITAMIN B2 فيتامين ب2
VITAMIN B5 فيتامين ب5
VITAMIN B6 فيتامين ب6
VITAMIN B9 فيتامين ب9
VITAMIN D3 فيتامين د 3
VITAMIN E فيتامين E
VITAMIN E ACETATE أسيتات فيتامين E
VITAMIN K3 فيتامين ك3
WAX شمع
WAX OF BEES شمع النحل
WAX OF CANDELILLA شمع الكانديلا
WAX OF CARNOBAOWAX كاربونا واكس
WAX OF PARAFFIN شمع البارافين
WHITE SPIRIT 
XANTHAN GUM راتنج زانثان
XANTHENE GUM راتنج زانثين
XYLENE زايلين
YELLOW IRON OXIDE أكسيد الحديد أصفر
ZAHRA زهرة زرقاء
ZERCONIUM METAL زيركونيوم معدن
ZINC ACETATE خلات الزنك
ZINC AMMONIUM CHLORIDE كلوريد الزنك النشادرى
ZINC CHLORIDE كلوريد الزنك
ZINC CHROM زنك كروم
ZINC CHROMATE كررومات الزنك
ZINC DUST زنك ناعم
ZINC METAL زنك معدن
ZINC ORE خامة الزنك
ZINC OXIDE أكسيد الزنك
ZINC PHOSPHATE فوسفات الزنك
ZINC STEARATE اٍستيارات الزنك
ZINC SULPHATE,heptahydrate كبريتات الزنك مائى
ZINC SULPHATE,monohydrate كبريتات الزنك أحادى

​


----------



## الكيمياوي اكرم (7 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكورررررر اخوي العزيز لهذا المجهود وجزيت خيرا


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (7 ديسمبر 2009)

_مشكور اخي على الجهود ونتمنى المزيد _


----------



## زياد العبدالله (24 ديسمبر 2009)

*مشكور على هذا الموضوع ونقدر لك مجهودك وتسلم​*


----------



## hazam mohamed (29 يناير 2010)

thnxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sunset girl (24 فبراير 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## روح الغلا (26 فبراير 2010)

مشكور اخي للموضوع

تحياتي الك


----------



## ابوجميل المختار (5 مايو 2010)

الله يعطيك الف الف عافيه ويعطيك مثل ماهي نيتك


----------



## mohammed RIRI (7 مايو 2010)

زاك اله كل خير


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (7 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (8 مايو 2010)

الاخ الكريم جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا


----------



## bermand (2 أغسطس 2010)

جزالك الله خيرا على مجهودك


----------



## chem-man (4 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا ً لك اخي الكريم 

معلومات قيمة


----------



## sultan0064 (4 أغسطس 2010)

يعطيك العافية


----------



## A.SOLIMAN (17 سبتمبر 2010)

*مشكورررررر اخوي العزيز لهذا المجهود جزاك الله خيرا خيرا*​


----------



## Maher G (18 سبتمبر 2010)

الملتقى ليس للأعلانات أرجو طرح موضوعك في قسم التوظيف .............. الأدارة


----------



## Maher G (18 سبتمبر 2010)

وانا مهتم في صنعت مادة الفيتليك انهيدراد


----------



## كيمو2000 (18 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكورررررررر على المجهود


----------



## دى ماركو (8 أكتوبر 2010)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## أولاد سلطان (12 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## بلاد العرب اوطاني (13 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرااااا الله يبارك في جهودك


----------



## يوسف الغريب (30 أكتوبر 2010)

الشكر الجزيل لكم جميعا


----------



## رناحميد (17 فبراير 2011)

مشكور..............................


----------



## hend30 (1 نوفمبر 2011)

اخوانى الافاضل

برجاء افادتي عن كيفية اضاضة لون الى حمض الهيدروكلوريك ( ذو اللون الاصفر) بشرط ان يعطيني نفس درجة اللون المضاف يعنى مثلا ازرق 
هل انا محتاج اضافة مادة معينة اليه عشان يقبل اللون امماذا افادكم الله


----------



## sami-80 (2 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## أبو حمزه الشامي (8 نوفمبر 2011)

والله ذهب بس بده تنقيب 
مشكور


----------



## publicsoft (16 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (5 يناير 2012)

لو اضفنا الاسماء التجاريه لاكتمل العمل هل من مستعد
مهندس محمود حماد


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (5 يناير 2012)

لو اضفنا الاسماء التجاريه للاسماء العلميه لاكتمل العمل ومن لديه استعداد فليتفضل
مهندس محمود حماد


----------



## mohamed radyy (26 يناير 2012)

عايز اشترى tannic acid اجيبه من اين فى مصر


----------



## Creative.engineer (26 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد ازوين (9 يونيو 2013)

_مشكور اخي على الجهود ونتمنى لك الصحة والعافية_​​


----------

